# How to clicker train?



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I want to clicker train my new pup. I think using a clicker is a great idea. Although I never used one with Smokey and he learned great. I think using it with the new pup will be easier so they don't get confused. The sound is consistent and you control when to click it and they seem to understand it really well. My boyfriend don't want to use it, because he says they will get used to the click and treat and not do what you say unless you click 1st. I don't believe that, but my question is how do I go about clicker training and what are some tips and tricks you guys know to using them? I understand the click and then treat, so the dog sees the click as a good thing and he knows a treat is coming. Tell me how you clicker trained your dog. Are there any really good videos that tell how to?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I like Peggy Tilmans Clicking with your Dog, easy read, with tons of 'how to's' very easily explained.

Hey you can practice on Smokey, it's never to late to teach an old dog new tricks


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

I like Tab289

YouTube - tab289's Channel


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I have watched most all his videos, but I didn't see one where he explained clickers all out extensively. Is peggy a book or online? I am not sure Smokey would much care for a clicker.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Karen Pryor has a great site, lots of info.

Karen Pryor Clickertraining


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Dogs "care" for the clicker because you teach them that "click = treat."

When you start with clicker training, you load the clicker. All this means is teaching the dog that every time they hear a click, a treat is on the way. You do this by repeating click-treat, click-treat until the dog starts to look for the treat after hearing the click.

After the dog begins to associate the click with a treat, you use the clicker to mark the desired behavior. If you tell the dog to sit, you click as soon as his little rear end hits the floor, then provide the treat. That is all the clicker is used for...to mark the desired behavior.

At least in my understanding, and I admit to being a novice dog trainer.


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I do know the concept of the clicker. I could try it with Smokey.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

paulag1955 said:


> After the dog begins to associate the click with a treat, you use the clicker to mark the desired behavior. _If you *tell *the dog to sit, you click as soon as his little rear end hits the floor,_ then provide the treat. That is all the clicker is used for...to mark the desired behavior.


It's also used to capture behaviors, which means the dog offers a behavior *before you teach it* . You "capture" that behavior with a click/treat.

Here's a good example of capturing a behavior. Note what she says at the very beginning of the video.


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

That video was extremely helpful thank you!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Here's a video that shows the technique of shaping: 




This is a clicker-savvy dog who already gets the concept of trying things to see what works to earn a click/treat, so the training moves very quickly. The video is unedited and shows her learning to retrieve an object she's never seen before and bring it to her owner in just over 3 minutes.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Whiteshepherds said:


> It's also used to capture behaviors, which means the dog offers a behavior *before you teach it* . You "capture" that behavior with a click/treat.
> 
> Here's a good example of capturing a behavior. Note what she says at the very beginning of the video. YouTube - Capturing a Behavior: Teaching Your Dog to Lick her Chops on Cue



I love her videos. She's got some great and awesome information on clicker training.


----------



## PADR1NH0 (Sep 8, 2010)

interesting thread

just bought a clicker yesterday as i too want to start clicker training - but looking on more info on how to... 

will monitor this thread


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

This is all very helpful. That video was very helpful. Do yo know of e videos like it?


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Mrs.K said:


> I love her videos. She's got some great and awesome information on clicker training.


She really does...and lots of patience too!


----------



## BenjiM (Sep 10, 2010)

What resource (classes, books, websites) did you find the most useful when you guys trained or are the youtube vids the most helpful you guys would say? Worst thing I can do is clicker train the wrong way!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

BenjiM said:


> What resource (classes, books, websites) did you find the most useful when you guys trained or are the youtube vids the most helpful you guys would say? Worst thing I can do is clicker train the wrong way!


 
Try this site it's full of info, video's etc. 
Karen Pryor Clickertraining

There's also a Yahoo group called Clicker Solutions that can be quite helpful.


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

I am going to try this with my new pup and trying to make sure I have a good handling of what i am doing before I start. Thanks for the info and vids so far.


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I am going to try and get a clicker today and try it with Smokey.


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

OKay, so I got a clicker today and some treats, but I was trying to intro the clicker to Smokey and he freaked out. He cowered when I clicked it and didn't even want the treats. I was happy and talking in my excited tone and had really yummy treats, but he cowered and went in the other room like he was scared of me. I gave him more treats and petted him, but he was still pretty nervous. I don't know how I can practice now.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I highly recommend enrolling in a clicker training class, it's the best way to learn IMO! If you're getting a puppy, a puppy clicker class would be great.

As far as books, my favorite was mentioned already-- Clicking With Your Dog by Peggy Tillman. That booked helped me get started with clicker training.

If your dog is scared, if you have a 'box' clicker where it is rectangular with a metal 'tongue' inside you can muffle the clicker to help keep your dog from being scared. For some dogs the click sound is too loud and sharp, especially if they are sound sensitive or if you click it too close to their ears. If you have a box clicker, look for the 'dimple' in the metal. You can add layers of tape to that side of the clicker but only on the metal, on the side with the dimple-- not the side you press to click it. I did that with my Golden when I accidentally scared her with a loud clicker. I used medical tape because it's thicker. Just add on layers of small pieces of tape until the clicker is as quiet as you like, or quiet enough that your dog is not scared. Once that's done you can start clicking and treating again. I found my Golden was nervous of the sight of the clicker after the sound scared her, so I also held it behind my back at first after muffling it, until she'd associated the click noise with a good thing (treats) and then she was no longer nervous about it.


Here are some other good websites for info on clicker training:




  ClickerSolutions - Has lots of articles on clicker training
 Clicker Training Lessons - If you're thinking of trying clicker training and want to know how to start and teach different commands, this is the site for you (the others I've listed are also very good!) They start at the beginning, and have several lessons as well as a FAQ and troubleshooting area. 
  Keeper Pages - Tons of great 'keeper' messages saved from a clicker list, about clicker training, success stories, how to teach specific things, etc...
Dog Scouts Articles- Articles on positive reinforcement and clicker training including puppy info and problems.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Chicagocanine has great links and there are wonderful videos on youtube BUT>>>>>>>

I also agree it's a huge help when starting out if you can find a good clicker trainer. Definitely helps with the 'you don't know what you don't know' part of any learning for us. I may THINK I get it from reading and watching videos so start training. But under the watchful eye of a good instructor, they can immediately give hints and feedback of all the finer points I may have missed.

But the very best part of clicker training is that as long as you click alot........and as long as you ALWAYS give a treat when you click.................. your dog has no idea that you may not be the best clicker trainer in the world.  They will still be 'in the game' and trying to figure out what's what.

It may affect how fast they are learning cause we aren't as clear/fast/precise/shaping/backchaining/whatever as well as we should be to make it as clear as it can be. But since there are no verbals from us, corrections from us, negatives from us, the dog just learns slower, everything is fine.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

frillint1 said:


> OKay, so I got a clicker today and some treats, but I was trying to intro the clicker to Smokey and he freaked out. He cowered when I clicked it and didn't even want the treats. ..snip... I don't know how I can practice now.


Some dogs don't like the noise the clicker makes but you can work around it.
To muffle the sound: Put the clicker in your pocket or under your foot. Some people use a pen, the click on that is softer.
Make a clicking noise using your tongue.
Use one word to replace the click. Something very short..."yes" works.

If you use the word "yes" remember...you say it once and then treat. Don't say "Yes, good boy! Good job!" The word replaces the click...no extra words allowed.


----------

